# Has Joerg moved on ?



## tubeman

http://www.slingshot...l.blogspot.com/

Just happened to click on this tonite and it seems to say that Joerg has left this forum and no longer moderates ? It is dated yesterday i think. If this is old news just humour me


----------



## shot in the foot

Yes Joerg has left, he wanted to leave quietly, he is still a member and was the forum this morning, but i,m sure he would be wellcome back on the mod team if he wanted to come, the same as i was, im sure Aaron will add to this cheers jeff


----------



## Jimmy

Considering how many members he brought here (page views = revenue?) I think it's a massive loss to this forum.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

GOSH!


----------



## harpersgrace

Oh never mind....


----------



## Bob Fionda

Bye bye Mr. Joerg Sprave I will miss you! I'm going to follow you on Slingshot Channel. I think this is a great loss for the Forum. Cheers. Bob


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Personally, I will miss him a lot. I believe he has a tremendous sense of humour. Maybe, if his thousands of fans get bored, of mighty, homemade weapons, he will grace our humble pages once more. Sadly ... a not so happy bunny.


----------



## -SRS-45-




----------



## tubeman

shot in the foot said:


> Yes Joerg has left, he wanted to leave quietly, he is still a member and was the forum this morning, but i,m sure he would be wellcome back on the mod team if he wanted to come, the same as i was, im sure Aaron will add to this cheers jeff


Glad to see that you are back as a Mod jeff







I don't think that Joerg will want to come back to this, or any other slingshot forum. I think he made that pretty clear on the link that I posted. I can understand his thoughts regarding moving on from paper punchers as he probably considers that pretty tame, but it also seems to me that he realised that some of us on this Forum were becoming increasingly concerned with his bizarre " Zombie " Youtube slingshot postings. I personally wish him well with his new found 'Fame' and hope it all works out for him. It does make me wonder though how he will manage to continually come up with more outlandish examples of bizarre rubber tubed Zombie killing weapons. That said, I still prefer a good shooting natural using 3/8 steel at 30 mtrs on beer can bases, as I love the " DING "









Edited by me 25th July


----------



## shawnr5

I wish him the best on whatever new endeavor he pursues. Hopefully, he can enjoy himself. I will miss his craftsmanship and innovation. I know I wouldn't be here without his influence.


----------



## mckee

om my i cannot belive it i was just thinkking to myself forsome reson when will joerge quit with the slingshots ? and unfortunatly today


----------



## Bert

Nothing bizzare in the connection between zombies and slingshots


----------



## Beanflip

This was originally a PM to Joerg. However, his messages are full, so i will put it up here in the hope that he will see it or someone will pass it on. Joerg, You are the reason I found this forum and joined. I marvel at your ingenious and beautiful slingshot creations. So sad to hear you won't be around the forum anymore. I will remain a subscriber and a fan of your work. Keep doing what you love. As you would say, "I love it.Thanks and bye bye".


----------



## NightKnight

shot in the foot said:


> Yes Joerg has left, he wanted to leave quietly, he is still a member and was the forum this morning, but i,m sure he would be wellcome back on the mod team if he wanted to come, the same as i was, im sure Aaron will add to this cheers jeff


Yes, Jorg will be missed greatly. He was a great asset to the site, and I considered him a friend to me personally. I wish him the best in his future endeavors. If he chooses to come back to the site, I would welcome him with open arms.


----------



## Scouter

Guys like Joerg don't leave... They just take a break... Anyone that's into slingshots like him can't just give it up... They usually go full circle- reverting to what first attracted them to the hobby...


----------



## As8MaN

We should respect his decision and be happy for him.

Thanks Joerg for everything u've done to the slingshot sport, and thank u for bringing me into this world, good luck in the future







.


----------



## M.J

Unbelievable.
I have lots I could say but almost none of it is positive so I'll just wish Joerg all the best at whatever he decides to do. It was a great pleasure getting to hang out with him at the ECST.
I guess when the zombie apocolipse comes he will have the last laugh


----------



## Imperial

2 things-
1) disappointed to see mr sprave leave- cause of his videos i found this site.








2) sorry to see that some people dont have a sense of humor or imagination.


----------



## SuwaneeRick

I'm relatively new to this forum. I came here because of Joerg. I really don't know what the issues are that he refers to. I understand that no one wants this to blow up, and that's fine with me. But I would be less than honest if I said I wasn't very disappointed.


----------



## NaturalFork

I watched his latest video where he details his new dankung design. He is not "quitting slingshots" he is just not going to be active on the forums anymore.


----------



## BCLuxor

Well there goes another HUGE forward thinker on the site..... why has EVERYONE that made huge contributions left this place? Now Joerg has gone we will be left with the B.S buy buy buy nonsence .... huge loss maybee its time we focus on why so many of the respected members don't visit anymore..


----------



## maljo

Deeply sorry to see Joerg leave. For me as for many others, he rekindled my interest in cattys & directed me here via his videos. His reasons for moving on should, I think, give us pause for thought. 
We are a small community worldwide Some of us are serious about hitting the middle of targets, some are serious hunters and some are serious about having a bit of fun wiping out fruit, cans of shaving cream and 'zombies' - it's all good stuff except the bits I'm not bothered about and that I leave to those who like it. What I don't do is SLAG IT OFF!!!! 
We really don't need to fragment because of pointless arguments about what is 'real' slingshot shooting, who is a 'proper' enthusiast, who is 'pure' and who is 'impure' or 'debased' or 'not serious'. In-fighting that alienates potential slingshooters is merely self-destructive.
Pushing Joerg away has lost this forum the best ambassador the humble catty has ever had. That's a serious cock up and we should all think carefully about leaving out the sort of behaviour that led to this particular home goal. 
In sentimental terms, Joerg will be missed. In practical terms, the absence of Joerg's active support may well have serious consequences for the continued health of this forum


----------



## GameKeeper

maljo " who is 'pure' and who is 'impure"

Dont mind killing zombies but some of shooters that hunt - killing just for kill is silly to me and childish







maybe I'm too old so at least its leak of respect for life, I dont have anger for them I'm just sad a bit, but some oy You give me a hope









I dont know Joerg but man I LIKE THIS GUY and his sense of humor 







cheers brothers


----------



## shot in the foot

maljo said:


> Deeply sorry to see Joerg leave. For me as for many others, he rekindled my interest in cattys & directed me here via his videos. His reasons for moving on should, I think, give us pause for thought.
> We are a small community worldwide Some of us are serious about hitting the middle of targets, some are serious hunters and some are serious about having a bit of fun wiping out fruit, cans of shaving cream and 'zombies' - it's all good stuff except the bits I'm not bothered about and that I leave to those who like it. What I don't do is SLAG IT OFF!!!!
> We really don't need to fragment because of pointless arguments about what is 'real' slingshot shooting, who is a 'proper' enthusiast, who is 'pure' and who is 'impure' or 'debased' or 'not serious'. In-fighting that alienates potential slingshooters is merely self-destructive.
> Pushing Joerg away has lost this forum the best ambassador the humble catty has ever had. That's a serious cock up and we should all think carefully about leaving out the sort of behaviour that led to this particular home goal.
> In sentimental terms, Joerg will be missed. In practical terms, the absence of Joerg's active support may well have serious consequences for the continued health of this forum


Just to get things right, Joerg was not pushed, he just chose to leave, it may be he just has not the time to be a mod, he is still coming on this forum, but like i said he was not pushed, jeff


----------



## Tobse

just like jeff says it is!
He has only two hands and is getting older, he just can not do everything.
just wait he comes back!

Tobias


----------



## maljo

TobseB said:


> just like jeff says it is!
> He has only two hands and is getting older, he just can not do everything.
> just wait he comes back!
> 
> Tobias


That's not quite what Mr. Sprave says at the end of his latest video


----------



## shot in the foot

maljo said:


> just like jeff says it is!
> He has only two hands and is getting older, he just can not do everything.
> just wait he comes back!
> 
> Tobias


That's not quite what Mr. Sprave says at the end of his latest video
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=CHKSRxiKQBM
[/quote]

If he is leaving the forum why has he been on every day since he left, he was not pushed, and a couple have asked if it was the chew he had with me, well the answer is no, he left while i was no longer a mod, and the first i new was when i came back as a mod after a lot of members asked me too,
if he feels he is too big for the site that sadens me, jeff


----------



## Danny0663

Ahhhhh, it's sad to hear he is leaving.....

But as he has stated in his blog he gets like 100+ pages of youtube comments, also add the mulitple forums he has to update every Sundays and the comments he has to reply...
I believe he has done the right thing, He is a bussines man. His hobby shouldn't be demanding, It only creates stress and anger for him and his family.

we are privilaged that he shares his unique hobby with us. It is not a right.

I wish all the best for Joerg.


----------



## BCLuxor

You know what I HAD alot of respect for Joerg .... Why does he say at the end of that video that the forums give him to much grief? Does he not read YouTube comments.... all he ever recived on here was support with the odd negative... thats FEEDBACK.... if he wants to go down the one way posting of a blog thats his choice its a big loss to this forum.


----------



## lightgeoduck

shot in the foot said:


> just like jeff says it is!
> He has only two hands and is getting older, he just can not do everything.
> just wait he comes back!
> 
> Tobias


That's not quite what Mr. Sprave says at the end of his latest video
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=CHKSRxiKQBM
[/quote]

If he is leaving the forum why has he been on every day since he left, he was not pushed, and a couple have asked if it was the chew he had with me, well the answer is no, he left while i was no longer a mod, and the first i new was when i came back as a mod after a lot of members asked me too,
if he feels he is too big for the site that sadens me, jeff
[/quote]

I guess I will throw my 2cents in and then walk away.

I am quite familiar with forums/YT and "interweb stardom" so I can understand when one is involved in something 'big' that it will eventually take them away from some of the stuff they were involved with in the beginning. I know "George" is well liked, and obviously well known, and with that popularity there will always be people that are not part of the following. I respect what "George" has done, and give him credit for the impact that he has made in this world.

I just don't think it was kosher for him to go out like that. Even with the few "bad apples" a lot of people seemed to be appreciative of his work. IMO he could have left out the negative comments, and just worked on the merit of "growing pains". No need to make an announcement like that, other than the possible need for assurance, or to draw the view to boost a new project.

But hey we are all human with feelings, and react to situations differently so who am I to judge.

I guess my main point of posting would be, I am sure he will be missed, and always welcome to share on the forum, and I am sure it seems to many to be a big loss to the community. No need to be dramatic about it, there are tons of great members here that offer their contributions. Maybe we need to reevaluate ourselves(me included) and step up to the plate and be doers and not mere watchers (That was a general statement and directed to the whole no one specific)

I hope this didn't go against the flow of the OP.

LGD


----------



## M.J

Just watched the video.
He has to do what he has to do, I guess.
I'm sorry if people are insulting him personally because that's not called for. Joerg is a slingshot enthusiast of the first order and a very nice guy.
I probably won't be checking out his site, I never really have. I enjoy the community here and the discussions we have, not just a one sided "here's what I'm doing... discuss" atmosphere. 
Joerg is a superstar, I guess, but we have tons of very creative people here who make great slingshots, that's enough for me.


----------



## Charles

I wanted to leave him a comment on his blog. Went there, typed it in, but I cannot figure out what to do next ... I'm just an old fart, no blogging experience. What do I have to do to post the comment to his blog?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Well I hope he gets time to come back soon. Being a mod can be taxing.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Ah well each to their own I'm often told....and duly noted!!! so I'm off to punch some holes in paper that's all,thanks and bye! bye! now!

[edit] Guys I have to run I have a family crisis to attend..any probs with my post please email me to discuss at

[email protected]

bye now!


----------



## Bob Fionda

TobseB said:


> just like jeff says it is!
> He has only two hands and is getting older, he just can not do everything.
> just wait he comes back!
> 
> Tobias


Hi Tobias, did you say OLDER ?
He's strong as a lion, young enough to leave us behind, he has energy to spare 'cause he's passionate of slings. I think he left because he has been hardly criticized more than once, we don't know really, and his (sometimes funny) inventions have bothered anyone. There must be a serious reason if Jeorg made up his mind to leave the Forum. Let me say that me and many of us have come over here because of him, a YOUNG man that doesn't earn one euro from his channel nor from catapults he makes. I don't wanna be his lawyer but someone has got to tell how things are, don't you think so? 
I'm sorry for my vent. All the best, Bob


----------



## NoSugarRob

me thinks when you fly as high as Mr Joerg, you should excpect some flak.... i hope i didn't contribute to him leaving... It is a very English thing to make fun of people.... We expect and welcome others doing it back to us.... If you don't believe me watch this ..... 



 ..... there was no hatred intended...... i wish him well in his chosen direction.


----------



## tubeman

NoSugarRob said:


> me thinks when you fly as high as Mr Joerg, you should excpect some flak.... i hope i didn't contribute to him leaving... It is a very English thing to make fun of people.... We expect and welcome others doing it back to us.... If you don't believe me watch this ..... http://www.youtube.c...h?v=eBUr6sDYcms ..... there was no hatred intended...... i wish him well in his chosen direction.


I really loved that episode. Not only a great driver but a very funny guy


----------



## NoSugarRob

listen to the cheer from the crowd when Mr Vettel gives it to Clarkson... splendid


----------



## dudemeister

Joerg has every right to leave the way he did and the only way someone should be offended by what he said in his video is if they were one of the ones hassling him. He didn't say anything about anyone specific and was very mild about expressing his dissatisfaction with the forum.


----------



## Tobse

Bob Fionda said:


> just like jeff says it is!
> He has only two hands and is getting older, he just can not do everything.
> just wait he comes back!
> 
> Tobias


Hi Tobias, did you say OLDER ?

[/quote]

Bob, Surely you've also seen his tennis ball video.
was just a little humor.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

TobseB said:


> just like jeff says it is!
> He has only two hands and is getting older, he just can not do everything.
> just wait he comes back!
> 
> Tobias


Hi Tobias, did you say OLDER ?

[/quote]

Bob, Surely you've also seen his tennis ball video.
was just a little humor.
[/quote]

Nothing wrong with tennis...oops I'm showing my age







coming from a table tennis champ in my youth


----------



## Bob Fionda

TobseB said:


> just like jeff says it is!
> He has only two hands and is getting older, he just can not do everything.
> just wait he comes back!
> 
> Tobias


Hi Tobias, did you say OLDER ?

[/quote]

Bob, Surely you've also seen his tennis ball video.
was just a little humor.
[/quote]

Hi Tobias, yes I have. I personally find Joerg's humor provocative but intelligent. Cheers.


----------



## 709hannah

joerg brought a new perspective to slingshots and a lot of media attention.....that attention means money and revenue and everyone on the web seems to think everything is free...especially forum owners and blogs. they dont need to pay for content.....the day that people provide 'free' content to forums and blogs is quickly ending. as more forum owners sell their websites for millions to big media groups, people are beginning to wise up that they are being used.....i dont know if this was a reason for joerg leaving ...just saying he was an asset and it is funny how quickly that can be dismissed by some.


----------



## NightKnight

709hannah said:


> everyone on the web seems to think everything is free...especially forum owners and blogs
> 
> as more forum owners sell their websites for millions to big media groups, people are beginning to wise up that they are being used.


I don't know how you formed your perspective, but you are way off base. Forums cost money to run. Period. I am currently negative on cash flow for the year, and I likely wont make a dime this year at all. (money isn't, after all, what I started this site for). I don't know where you are getting your math (or the million $ number) from, but it is _way_ off.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Aaron, I for one understand the work and cost that goes into a site like this one. Keep up the good work! This is the best slingshot forum for a reason. There has been a lot of time and money went into it and big media had nothing to do with it. If you don't believe this is true, just try starting one some time. Great job Aaron and thanks again for everything that you have put into this site and supporting the slingshot sport! -- Tex


----------



## 709hannah

aaron - i never said a forum has zero expenses....i am in the business. start a forum, build a user base and sell it off......you may have started this for simple love of the sport ...great. nothing wrong with making money either to support that sport....but the point is the 'users' are also the content providers and need to be grown and cultivated to have a successful forum....i am not saying you are like this but some forums seem to keep shooting themselves in the foot by killing off their most popular content providers and it is **** easy to go somewhere else on the web and setup shop.

think i have a scooter to catch.....


----------



## shot in the foot

I have a Hunting forum anyone want to buy it £100,000 ha ha , jeff


----------



## slingshot_sniper

shot in the foot said:


> I have a Hunting forum anyone want to buy it £100,000 ha ha , jeff


Does it come with 5 bedroom house,swimming pool,good shooting range and a car?


----------



## shot in the foot

slingshot_sniper said:


> I have a Hunting forum anyone want to buy it £100,000 ha ha , jeff


Does it come with 5 bedroom house,swimming pool,good shooting range and a car?









[/quote]

no but it comes with members that keep swearing at me, and theres loads of blood,


----------



## tubeman

Coincidentally, I happen to own a 1063 ft tower in Paris that I would be prepared to let go for a six figure sum as it is now surplus to requirements


----------



## 709hannah

funny ...i work with a VC group and there is plenty of angel money out there but not if you run your business into the ground.......


----------



## shot in the foot

Joerg has not left the site, he has been on every day, jeff


----------



## tubeman

709hannah said:


> funny ...i work with a VC group and there is plenty of angel money out there but not if you run your business into the ground.......


I might be wrong but I don't think any venture capital is invested in this site.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

709hannah said:


> aaron - i never said a forum has zero expenses....i am in the business. start a forum, build a user base and sell it off......you may have started this for simple love of the sport ...great. nothing wrong with making money either to support that sport....but the point is the 'users' are also the content providers and need to be grown and cultivated to have a successful forum....i am not saying you are like this but some forums seem to keep shooting themselves in the foot by killing off their most popular content providers and it is **** easy to go somewhere else on the web and setup shop.
> 
> think i have a scooter to catch.....


Yep, sounds like a real money maker. There are probably 100s of eager buyers just lined up waiting for Aaron to attract some magic number of members, most of whom make their own products. I would guess that for every forum operator out there like yourself, who are in it for the money, there are hundreds, if not thousands, who do it for reasons other than money.

You are way off base to suggest that Aaron is responsible for Joerg leaving the forum and even further off-base to suggest that it was a bad business decision on his part.

Henry


----------



## tubeman

" You are way off base to suggest that Aaron is responsible for Joerg leaving the forum and even further off-base to suggest that it was a bad business decision on his part. "

Second that Henry


----------



## 709hannah

"I might be wrong but I don't think any venture capital is invested in this site. "

@tubeman - bingo, you get a cookie


----------



## tubeman

709hannah said:


> "I might be wrong but I don't think any venture capital is invested in this site. "
> 
> @tubeman - bingo, you get a cookie


I hope the cookie was not a threat to infect my pc 709hannah, as if it was I will ask Aaron to have you banned. Would you like to comment on this ? On a side note FF 5 deletes cookies when I close it


----------



## 709hannah

tubeman i havent laughed that hard in years....dont take it personal but.....awa' yi glaikit bastirt! too funny...god i hope you are joking....'threat to my pc'....hahaha!


----------



## tubeman

709hannah said:


> tubeman i havent laughed that hard in years....dont take it personal but.....awa' yi glaikit bastirt! too funny...god i hope you are joking....'threat to my pc'....hahaha!


Perhaps that is because you live in Alaska, it must be miserable there. You have not yet explained the cookie ? I should add that calling me a "glaikit bastirt " translates to calling me a " stupid bastard " in modern terminology. I take offence at that label as I am neither stupid or born out of wedlock. I suspect you are some sort of distraction posting by someone.

jeff, if you are Moderating atm, could I take this opportunity to report postings regarding me by 709hannah, as I find them personally offensive. I would request that any further postings by 709hannah be banned on this Forum


----------



## AJW

Quote

I am quite familiar with forums/YT and "interweb stardom" so I can understand when one is involved in something 'big' that it will eventually take them away from some of the stuff they were involved with in the beginning. I know "George" is well liked, and obviously well known, and with that popularity there will always be people that are not part of the following. I respect what "George" has done, and give him credit for the impact that he has made in this world.

I just don't think it was kosher for him to go out like that. Even with the few "bad apples" a lot of people seemed to be appreciative of his work. IMO he could have left out the negative comments, and just worked on the merit of "growing pains". No need to make an announcement like that, other than the possible need for assurance, or to draw the view to boost a new project.

But hey we are all human with feelings, and react to situations differently so who am I to judge.

I guess my main point of posting would be, I am sure he will be missed, and always welcome to share on the forum, and I am sure it seems to many to be a big loss to the community. No need to be dramatic about it, there are tons of great members here that offer their contributions. Maybe we need to reevaluate ourselves(me included) and step up to the plate and be doers and not mere watchers (That was a general statement and directed to the whole no one specific)

I hope this didn't go against the flow of the OP.

LGD
End Quote

Extremely well covered, and extremely well said.

After all .... he didn't die ... and he's not dropping out of the public eye.
So what's he doing? Or what's he not doing?

He's no longer going to moderate on our forum .... period. A position, which, although it has prestige, attracts no personal recognition, offers little opportunity for individuality and produces only critics. If you were Joerg, and you wanted a little time or less hastle, what would you give up first?

Anyway, he is a great man and will find his own way. He's done well so far. However, as everyone in the forum and the hobby will find out .... nobody is indispensable, and the forum, which is hopefully more than any one person, will continue.

The charm of the group is the diversity of people, of their knowledge, of the direction they want to follow in slingshots, of the opportunity they give us to share our knowledge, and the entertainment they provide with their questions and designs and opinions. It give us the chance to become a part of something we really enjoy (even love), and it takes a LOT of members to keep the volume of posts high enough to provide good reading EVERY day. We have that. We're doing fine Jack.

Good luck Jeorg I'll be following your postings as always.


----------



## 709hannah

@tubeman

'bingo, you get a cookie'...i.e. you get a prize.....you are a bompot for sure. you think that a person commenting on a forum could somehow place a cookie on your computer...? ...yo bompot for sure...and a clype to boot...!

funny you start the BS with mocking my comments but latter cry for mama to have me removed when i insult you with a 500 year old word....the 'stupid bastard' is your translation...i think the correct translation is something like 'xxxxxxxxxt' which could be modernized to 'xxxxxxxxxx' now watch out for those cookies i put on your pc ....!

...and sarah palin doesnt like that crack about alaska.


----------



## Bert

It's ok y'all! I heard Joerg is just away patrolling the perimeter making sure we are all safe in our beds at night. Peace out


----------



## Henry the Hermit

709hannah said:


> @tubeman
> 
> 'bingo, you get a cookie'...i.e. you get a prize.....you are a bompot for sure. you think that a person commenting on a forum could somehow place a cookie on your computer...? ...yo bompot for sure...and a clype to boot...!
> 
> funny you start the BS with mocking my comments but latter cry for mama to have me removed when i insult you with a 500 year old word....the 'stupid bastard' is your translation...i think the correct translation is something like 'village idiot' which could be modernized to 'forum idiot' now watch out for those cookies i put on your pc ....!
> 
> ...and sarah palin doesnt like that crack about alaska.


One more like this and you will be looking for a new forum.

Henry


----------



## shot in the foot

Henry in Panama said:


> @tubeman
> 
> 'bingo, you get a cookie'...i.e. you get a prize.....you are a bompot for sure. you think that a person commenting on a forum could somehow place a cookie on your computer...? ...yo bompot for sure...and a clype to boot...!
> 
> funny you start the BS with mocking my comments but latter cry for mama to have me removed when i insult you with a 500 year old word....the 'stupid bastard' is your translation...i think the correct translation is something like 'village idiot' which could be modernized to 'forum idiot' now watch out for those cookies i put on your pc ....!
> 
> ...and sarah palin doesnt like that crack about alaska.


One more like this and you will be looking for a new forum.

Henry
[/quote]
I will second this, you have only posted a few times in 6months, nothing wrong with that, but most of it is working yourself, 
it shows you are a Joerg fan, Forums are a place were all members are equal, the for forum is not about one person, 
so less the attitude, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob

yer !


----------



## Dayhiker




----------



## 709hannah

henry and shot......'.....and you will be looking for a new forum.'

you couldnt have stated it better....i have moved on and i am looking for a new forum.

i'm not from alaska, i am from sand hill road which is a little to the south of alaska and not nearly as miserable but here in menlo park we call it home.....


----------



## Gwilym

tubeman said:


> Perhaps that is because you live in Alaska, it must be miserable there.


Lol it must be really miserable there if someone from Glasgow thinks it is.


----------



## NightKnight

709hannah said:


> henry and shot......'.....and you will be looking for a new forum.'
> 
> you couldnt have stated it better....i have moved on and i am looking for a new forum.
> 
> i'm not from alaska, i am from sand hill road which is a little to the south of alaska and not nearly as miserable but here in menlo park we call it home.....


Really.... Then why are you posting from Richardson Texas?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

NightKnight said:


> henry and shot......'.....and you will be looking for a new forum.'
> 
> you couldnt have stated it better....i have moved on and i am looking for a new forum.
> 
> i'm not from alaska, i am from sand hill road which is a little to the south of alaska and not nearly as miserable but here in menlo park we call it home.....


Really.... Then why are you posting from Richardson Texas?
[/quote]

haha!


----------



## BCLuxor

admin to the rescue... 709hanah sometimes you have to just bite your tongue in a forum and appologise its a cool place here and rustling a few feathers should not turn you away ... and we all lost track of the original topic.... Joerg Is visiting just not posting....


----------



## NoSugarRob

yer !


----------



## marcus sr

lol


----------



## philly

I'm sick of this whole thread, lets move on and talk slingshots. No forum is dependent on any one member, Jorg moved on, so be it.
Good luck to him.
Philly


----------



## NoSugarRob

yer !


----------



## lightgeoduck

I think all has been said that can be said about this.

LGD


----------

